

Public statement on the Mobigame "Edge" trademark case - ajg1977
http://www.the--edge.com/edgegames/mobigame.htm
To be honest I just don't understand why Mobiegame didn't just change the name and have done with it.<p>With all sales they lost after the app had to be removed, and how widely reported any name change would likely to have been, it seems like incredibly bad business sense to drag this out.
======
ajg1977
To be honest I just don't understand why Mobiegame didn't just change the name
and have done with it.

With all sales they lost after the app had to be removed, and how widely
reported any name change would likely to have been, it seems like incredibly
bad business sense to drag this out.

~~~
delackner
If you know you are right, and you have the funds to pay someone else (a
lawyer) to do most of the legwork, it can be far more damaging to just do what
the other guy wants, as this gives him leverage over your future behavior.

------
knieveltech
It would be so fitting if the guitarist from U2 lobbed a lawsuit into the
middle of this mess.

